# Vitex for PMS- I have some questions...



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

I just started taking Vitex again, last time I used it to get pregnant. I've been having pretty bad PMS, so decided to start taking after I O. Which I thought was a few days ago, I'm only charting mucus, using the Creighton method, and got the tons of EWCM and my normal ovulation pains. So the next day, I was dry so I started taking the vitex, and a few hours later I have EWCM again. It happened again today, dry until a few hours after taking it. I'm only taking 400mg, I know thats on the low side, and I really didn't expect anything to happen soon, so this is throwing me through a loop. And honestly I'm not convinced its the vitex, maybe its stress. Does anybody have any experience taking this for PMS?


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

I have heard that it can mess up a cycle in some women. But also, it can make things a little funky a cycle or two before making it better. I started taking it to fix my cycle (not ttc but working on things so when I am my body is ready) halfway through my last cycle and it only delayed my period a day. I finally O'd this month, the first in 3 or 4 cycles that I've been charting. But I think I'm one of the few for whom it works so fast (and I also took a few others). Have you considered taking evening primrose oil?


----------

